# Ruger Super Blackhawk Hunter



## grey-wolf (Jun 3, 2007)

Just a quick question since I can't seem to find the answer myself. What size rings come with this gun? Are they 1" or are they 30mm rings? I have a Match Dot I want to use on it and it's a 30mm tube. Thanks in advance.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I want to say they are probably 1" rings, but Ruger may have 30mm rings. I'd call them. At least if you can get the 30mm rings you can get ring reducers to use 1" tubes.


----------



## grey-wolf (Jun 3, 2007)

Thanks thats what I was looking for.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

http://www.ruger.com/products/newModelSuperBlackhawkHunter/features.html

If you look under "Also Features" in the link, Ruger supplies 1" scope rings.


----------

